# Consulta: Identificador y Comprobación de transistor smd.



## user290 (Ago 16, 2015)

hola muy buenas, quería realizares una consulta acerca de un transistor con función de regulador de voltaje de una placa madre, mis dudas son con las especificaciones ya que no se bien como interpretarlas(les dejo el link de las especificaciones abajo), lo que se es que tiene un voltaje de entrada y otro de salida debido a su función, por lo cual quería si les fuera posible interpretar esos voltajes y características, para reemplazarlo si fuese necesario por el original o uno alternativo similar, mi otra consulta es acerca de como comprobar ese transistor(el procedimiento), tengo multimetro y si fuera necesario desoldar de la placa también lo puedo hacer, ojala puedan ayudarme, muchas gracias, a continuación las características.

nombre de transistor: GS1185LD
link: www.gs-power.com/db/pictures/modules/PDT/PDT060207001/DS_GS1185L_Rev1.0.pdf


----------



## fdesergio (Ago 16, 2015)

No es un TR, es un circuito integrado regulador de voltaje 3A Low Dropout Voltage Regulator , a leer se dijo el datasheet, chaoooo


----------



## user290 (Ago 16, 2015)

gracias por orientarme Fdesergio, estoy viendo este circuito porque la placa no da arranque, y ese regulador cada vez que intento encender la placa se calienta a una temperatura que no para de subir, asi que sospecho de algún defecto en este, pero quería estar seguro, habrá alguna forma de comprobar de forma fidedigna que esta fallando con multimetro? gracias nuevamente.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 17, 2015)

mmmm No.
Podrías desoldarlo, una vez afuera montar el circuito que seguramente muestran en el datasheet y ver si "regula" 
Dicho regulador debería dar un voltaje fijo aunque varíe la alimentación ... 
Si anda bien deberías "mirar" que es lo que esta alimentando dicho regulador ya que si anda, eso que alimenta esta en corto o consumiendo mucho por un daño....
Para comprobarlo con el multimetro también tenes que desoldarlo, y ya que esta afuera conviene mucho mas ponerlo en una prueba real! 
Una vez desoldado ahi donde estaba conectado podrías testear (entre los contactos donde estaban sus 2 pines de salida:  gnd y out de ese regulador) si te da 1ohm o similar hay un corto luego del regulador...


Saludos!


----------



## user290 (Ago 17, 2015)

ok, gracias por responder shevchenko, voy a hacer lo me dices, intentare que me lo desolde un amigo que tiene una estación de soldadura para darle las pruebas que me explicas, cualquier avance lo posteo por acá, para que sirva de referencia.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 17, 2015)

Muchas veces por no decir siempre, esos componentes usan de disipador la misma placa ya que están soldados directo a la placa, por lo tanto si vas a hacer pruebas con 1a o mas, agregale un disipador generoso y luego usa cables cortos para montar los demás componentes! también podrías cambiarlo directamente pero los recambios no son tan buenos como los originales y si esta mal otra cosa, lo dañaras inmediatamente! comprueba que cuando se caliente ese regulador no se caliente una ram... si se calienta la sacas y has la prueba sin esa ram!


----------

